# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Pen and Paper / Traditional Methods >  Map of an incredible journey

## Simkin

Hi all, inspired by "scroll maps" (I don't know how to name them) so I decided to give a try to that.

The scroll will be separared in 2 in an A3 paper. 

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Tirsor

Great start. I think it could be really nice. I'm looking forward to it being finished.

----------


## Simkin

I hope so Tirsor! Meanwhile that's where I am now

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Simkin

Another upgrade. I have to decide if left this in b\w or  not.
Will see...

----------


## Simkin

So I decided to colour the map. Now I have to digitalize it and put some labels. 

Here is where I am

----------


## Llannagh

Nice work Simkin!

I like the way the map encaptures the medieval feeling. Interested to see where this is going!

----------


## aami

This feels like something that'd be made for a D&D campaign. May I ask what the inspiration is? Or is it just a fun cool project? 'Cause I might be inspired to do something similar for my DM's campaign!

----------

